
Tell HN: whatbrowser.org (Google) Is Down - 0x0a
I noticed that whatbrowser.org has been returning a 404 for the past few days.<p>Anyone else notice? I use this site for support to help people identify their browser.
======
kappuchino
Will [https://www.whatsmybrowser.org/](https://www.whatsmybrowser.org/) help?
Seems to do the trick for me.

------
advisedwang
It had a notice that it was going to be shut down:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20181031191521/http://whatbrowse...](https://web.archive.org/web/20181031191521/http://whatbrowser.org/)

~~~
junar
Examining the page source, there's this line:

var browserVersions = [{'Firefox': '27', 'Chrome': '44', 'Chrome OS': '34',
'Opera': '30', 'Edge': '12', 'Safari': '8', 'IE': '11'}];

Firefox 27 was released on February 4, 2014, and Chrome 44 on July 21, 2015.
Since the snapshot was in October 2018, the page apparently hadn't been
updated for at least 3 years.

Edit: Here is a report of the bug in the wild:
[https://webcompat.com/issues/17258](https://webcompat.com/issues/17258)

------
nkkollaw
Google has shut down too many projects lately.

So much so that I'm now nervous using Photos, Keep for notes and even Drive
(it was replaced with One--although I can't figure out what changed.

Does anyone feel the same?

~~~
rendall
Yes, I'm nervous too, although to be fair when they do shut down a service,
they generally let us know and allow us to download our data. I'm not aware of
any service they did not do that, but there have been so many so maybe.
Without that history I would not use any of their services.

~~~
nkkollaw
Sure, that's true but it's still a pain to start using something and they shut
it down after a couple of years.

I bet organizations have had a bad time with Google Inbox's shutdown, for
instance.

------
jaden
[https://supportdetails.com/](https://supportdetails.com/) is another option
that's been around for over 10 years

~~~
0x0a
I'm kind of hoping that someone at Google will notice this and get it back up
and running.

Google has made it near impossible for members of the public to contact them.

